# Corridor Service On Time Performance



## seat38a (Sep 18, 2017)

Booked Toronto to Quebec City in Business Class for our upcoming trip. We need to change trains in Montreal and have about 45 min connection time. How is the on-time performance of Via Rail on the corridor? Their website only shows stats up to Feb of 2016 and since this being September 2017, is pretty useless. If the train is on time, is 45 min enough time to visit the lounge and back?


----------



## OBS (Sep 19, 2017)

Considering Via trains board at least 20 minutes before departure, and most Via corridor trains I have ridden average 10-15 minutes late, I guess you could run into the lounge and turn around and run back out. I don't think you will have time to accomplish much else.....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 19, 2017)

You can check current train status here:

https://asm.transitdocs.com/


----------



## Maverickstation (Sep 27, 2017)

A few weeks ago we road the 9:20 express from Toronto to Montreal and we arrived 10 minutes late.

The lounge in Toronto is grand and expansive, the one in Montreal is small, and spartan. It's nothing to out of you way for. The Business Class service on board is excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

